

Ask HN: How to check if there is market for my product idea? - adrian_pop

I could create a website&#x2F;landing page and send some traffic: google ads&#x2F;facebook ads coupons from fiverr and capture email addresses if they are interested.<p>Other rideas?
======
namenotrequired
Find people that are likely to have the problem you're solving, and talk to
them in person. Or if they're far away, by phone or skype call.

------
adrian_pop
Btw, to build what I have in mind right now, I would need about 3-5 months
(not full time, at most 2h/day).

